# Logitech Z-5500 Subwoofer problem - NEED HELP!



## Guest

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am trying to set up my home theater system. I purchased a set of Logitech Z-5500 speakers, which has a 10" powered subwoofer. I realized after I purchased these speakers that it appears that their primary use (at least for the subwoofer) is to be connected to a PC.

I am trying to use them as a home theater surround sound speaker system. I have an Onkyo SR-705 AV receiver. I have connected all of the other speakers from the Z-5500 system directly to the Onkyo receiver, but I can not figure out how to connect the Z-5500's subwoofer to the Onkyo receiver. 

The only "in" connection on the back of the subwoofer is a 15 pin "paralell port" type connection, which is connected to a small controller box that came with the Z-5500 system. I'm trying to figure out how to connect the subwoofer directly to the Onkyo receiver. 

On the back of the Onkyo receiver, there is a "paralell port" type connector labeled "RS-232". However, it is only a 9 pin "female" connector. Is there a way to connect the Z-5500 subwoofer directly to the Onkyo receiver? If not, and I have to keep the Z-5500 controller unit in the loop, between the Onkyo receiver and the subwoofer, how should I make that connection?

I've tried hooking up the Z-5500 controller unit to the subwoofer, using the cable coming out of the back of the controller box that is supposed to go to the subwoofer. Then I hooked up the Z-5500's controller box to the Onkyo receiver's "optical out" port, using an potical cable, but I wasn't getting any sound out of the subwoofer using that set up. Any advice from anyone familiar with these systems on how I can make it work? Thanks!!


Mike


----------



## ISLAND1000

I'm not familiar with the Z5500 sub system but . . . . inside the box will be the driver hooked up with two wires. 
If you wanted to modify the subwoofer to use with your Onkyo "sub-out" you could rewire the subwoofer with a shielded two conductor wire with an RCA plug, to plug in the Onkyo "sub-out". That'll take some cutting and soldering to make it work.


----------



## Mike P.

You won't be able to use the sub by itself, if it is possible to get it to work with a receiver, you'll have to use the controller. The controller has inputs for:

Digital optical for DVD or CD players, PlayStation®2, Xbox®** 
Digital coaxial for DVD or CD players or PC sound cards (requires coaxial cable, sold separately) 
6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 2, 4, or 6 channel PC sound cards OR 
6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 3 stereo analog mini audio sources, like CD and DVD players, Playstation 2, Xbox, or 2 channel PC sound cards (some devices may require stereo mini to dual RCA adapter, sold separately) 
Analog stereo-mini (on side panel of control center) for portable CD, MP3,or MiniDisc® players .

Since the sub out on the reciever is analog, digital optical and digital coaxial won't work. You can try using a RCA to Mini plug cable and connecting the sub out on the receiver to one of the Mini plug analog inputs. Make sure you select the right input in the controllers options.


----------



## Guest

Mike P. said:


> You won't be able to use the sub by itself, if it is possible to get it to work with a receiver, you'll have to use the controller. The controller has inputs for:
> 
> Digital optical for DVD or CD players, PlayStation®2, Xbox®**
> Digital coaxial for DVD or CD players or PC sound cards (requires coaxial cable, sold separately)
> 6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 2, 4, or 6 channel PC sound cards OR
> 6 channel direct (3 stereo-mini connectors) for 3 stereo analog mini audio sources, like CD and DVD players, Playstation 2, Xbox, or 2 channel PC sound cards (some devices may require stereo mini to dual RCA adapter, sold separately)
> Analog stereo-mini (on side panel of control center) for portable CD, MP3,or MiniDisc® players .
> 
> Since the sub out on the reciever is analog, digital optical and digital coaxial won't work. You can try using a RCA to Mini plug cable and connecting the sub out on the receiver to one of the Mini plug analog inputs. Make sure you select the right input in the controllers options.


Thanks Mike! Your suggestion worked! I was hoping to be able to eliminate the Logitech controller box out of the loop, but at least I've got the subwoofer working now! Thanks!:yay:


----------



## Guest

Could you tell me how you did this . I'm trying to hook up my z5500 subwoofer to my denon 1909 receiver. It only has a preout for the sub and it looks like a normal headphone jack. Thanks. Does the control pod have to be on?


----------



## Mike P.

Hi Andrew and welcome! It will work for you the same way it did for him. The sub out on the Denon 1909 connects to the Mini plug analog inputs on the Z-5500. You'll need a RCA to Mini plug cable. The controller will need to be on to select the proper input for the Z-5500.


----------



## Guest

Hey there. Thanks for the help . The sub only has a headphone jack like output and says preout. I guess its for active amps only. Its analog inputhas a green, black and yellow plug where the yellow plug is the subwoofer. I'm not quite sure how to plug in the RCA part because it has two plugs, do I need an adapter for it or something? Hope you understand .


----------



## Mike P.

Connect the sub to the controller. On the back of the controller there are 3 stereo-mini connectors for 3 stereo analog mini audio sources. The RCA sub out on the Denon 1909 connects to one of these inputs with a cable that has a RCA plug on one end and a Mini plug on the other. Radio Shack will have the cable you need. Set the controller to the input you used.


----------

